# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  مشاكل الصوت

## Paradise

قد يتعرض الصوت احيانا لمشاكل عدة تؤدي إلى تغيره أو انقطاعه فجأة 
ومن أهم المشاكل وأكثرها شيوعا 
بحة الصوت " تغير الصوت عن السابق ناتج عن خلل في الحنجرة او مركزالتحكم "
ولكن ليس بالضرورة أن تكون المشكلة الوحيدة أو شكوى مريض الصوت
هي البحة الصوتية فالشكاوى عديدة ويمكن أن تكون: 
1 - بحة الصوت. 
2 - عدم القدرة على اصدار الصوت. 
3 - اعراض وهن الصوت، وهي ألم بالحلق، جفاف الحلق، تكرار الحاجة إلى تنظيف الحلق بالنحنحة المتكررة،
مع الاحساس بوجود جسم غريب بالحلق يحاول المريض طرده. 
4 - تغير الصوت عند الترتيل أو الغناء فقط، بينما يكون الصوت سليماً فيما دون ذلك.


الأسباب المساعدة على حدوث بحة الصوت: هناك أسباب مساعدة كثيرة منها: 
1 ) الاستخدام الخاطئ أو المكثف للصوت: عادة ما تصيب بحة الصوت - خاصة غير العضوية - الفئات التي يكثر في حياتها أو عملها استخدام الصوت،
خاصة محترفي استخدام الصوت، وهي فئة من الأفراد تعتمد في عملها واكتساب رزقها على استخدام اصواتها،
فيعتبر الصوت جزءاً هاماً وضرورياً لاتمام عملها، كالمعلم والطبيب ورجل السياسة والخطيب والمؤذن،
وحتى الإنسان العادي معرض لبحة الصوت إذا اعتاد على رفع صوته في الكلام أو عند الشجار
أو بحكم تواجده في أماكن مزدحمة أو في ضوضاء في مصنع أو منجم أو مطبعة مثلاً. 
2 ) التدخين: سواء الايجابي منه (أي الشخص المدخن نفسه) أو السلبي (أي المحيطون بالمدخن)،
وتزداد مخاطر التدخين كلما كان المكان ضيقاً وليس به تهوية كافية فتتعدى المخاطر المدخن نفسه
لتشمل غيره من الاصدقاء والزملاء والزوجة والابناء، والتدخين يؤدي إلى جفاف الغشاء المخاطي لمجاري التنفس،
بداية من الشفاه والأنف، ومروراً باللسان والتجويف الفمي والحنجرة ثم الجهاز التنفسي كله،
ويؤدي هذا الجفاف إلى ضمور الغدد المخاطية المسؤولة عن ترطيب هذا الغشاء، ولهذا الترطيب أهمية كبيرة
لميكانيكية عمل هذه الاعضاء، وقد ثبت علمياً بأن جفاف أي غشاء مخاطي وتعرضه لمواد كيماوية مثيرة،
يتسبب في تحوله إلى نسيج آخر اقرب إلى نسيج الجلد فيكون جافاً، وقد يصبح العضو عرضة للاصابة بالسرطان،
ويأتي التدخين على رأس قائمة مسببات سرطان الحنجرة، كما أن الدخان يسبب تمدد الشعيرات الدموية بالحنجرة
وبالتالي سهولة انفجارها وحدوث النزيف تحت الغشاء المخاطي المغلف للثنايا الصوتية،
مؤدياً إلى تكوين حبيبات أو لحميات أو أكياس أو تجمع مائي أو دموي بها.


أنواع اضطرابات الصوت ثلاثة: 1 - اضطرابات الصوت العضوية. 
2- اضطرابات الصوت غير العضوية. 
3- اضطرابات الصوت نتيجة اصابات باثولوجية مصاحبة بسيطة.


(1) اضطرابات الصوت العضوية: أ ) العيوب الخلقية للحنجرة مثل: 
1 - مرض لين الحنجرة وهو يظهر عند الولادة أو خلال الايام القليلة التالية لها. 
2 - غشاء المزمار: وينتج بسبب عدم اكتمال تكوين قناة الحنجرة أثناء تكوينها في الرحم،
وقد يمنع هذا الغشاء التنفس تماماً ويؤدي إلى وفاة الطفل عند ولادته،
وقد يكون بسيطاً فيجعل بكاء الطفل خافتاً بصورة ملحوظة. 
3 - أخدود الثنايا الصوتية: وهو عبارة عن اخدود طولي على الحافة الحرة للثنية الصوتية
يؤدي إلى عدم الاغلاق الكامل للفجوة المزمارية.

ب ) اصابات الحنجرة: 
سواء كان جرحاً قطعياً، أوضربة قوية موجهة إلى الرقبة، أو اصابات فيزيائية
مثل الحرق الحراري أو الكيمائي أو الاشعاعي. 
ج ) التهاب الحنجرة، سواء أكان حاداً أو مزمناً. 
د ) حساسية الحنجرة. 
هـ ) أورام الحنجرة، الحميدة والخبيثة. 
و ) الاضطرابات العصبية: الحركية والحسية. 
ز ) اضطرابات الغدد الصماء:
مثل اضطرابات الغدة الدرقية، أو الجار الدرقية أو الغدة النخامية، أو حتى أخذ الادوية التي تحتوي
على هرمونات الذكورة، لذا يجب على المرأة الا تستعمل أية ادوية تحتوي على هرمونات الذكورة
لزيادة وزنها لأن صوتها سيصبح مثل صوت الرجال، وهذا التغير في الصوت سيكون دائماً.


(2) اضطرابات الصوت غير العضوية: وهي تلك الاضطرابات الصوتية التي لا يصاحبها تغيرات عضوية واضحة في تركيبة الثنايا الصوتية،
وإن كان من الممكن أن تؤدي إلى تغيرات باثولوجية بسيطة على المدى الطويل. 
وتقسم هذه الاضطرابات غير العضوية إلى:
أ ) اضطرابات اعتيادية. 
ب ) اضطرابات نفسية.


أ ) اضطرابات الصوت غير العضوية الاعتيادية: وهي: 1 - بحة الصوت المزمنة عند الأطفال: وهي تحدث عند الأطفال الذين يميلون للصراخ ورفع الصوت طوال اليوم،
ويؤدي هذا الاستخدام الخاطئ للصوت إلى تكوين حبيبات بالثنايا الصوتية تؤدي إلى بحة الصوت. 
2 - اضطرابات الصوت عند البلوغ: نطلق هذا المسمى عند فشل الصوت في الانحدار التدريجي من الحدة
(التردد المرتفع) الخاص بمرحلة الطفولة إلى التردد المنخفض المميز للبالغين الذكور،
حيث تبقى الحنجرة على بعض خصائص حنجرة الطفل، فتصدر صوتين لكل منهما تردد مختلف بدلاً من صوت واحد،
وهما صوت حنجرة الطفل بتردده المرتفع بالإضافة إلى الصوت الجديد الناتج عن التغيرات الهرمونية المصاحبة للبلوغ،
ويكون ذا تردد منخفض، ويؤدي ذلك إلى ضغط نفسي كبير على الشاب لأن اصدقائه سيعيرونه بأن له صوت امرأة. 
3 - بحة الصوت فوق الوظيفية: وتشمل جميع أنواع الشد العضلي الزائد للحنجرة والعنق، ويكون نتيجة الاستخدام
الخاطئ للصوت، مما يؤدي إلى انقباض عضلات اصدار الصوت بالإضافة إلى عضلات التنفس، ويشكو المريض
من تغير صوته بالإضافة إلى وجود أعراض وهن صوتي مصاحبة ويكون الصوت مضغوطاً ومتسيباً. 
4 - بحة الصوت تحت الوظيفية: وجد ان استخدام الصوت بالطريقة فوق الوظيفية السابقة الذكر لمدة طويلة
يؤدي إلى خلل في التحكم العضلي للحنجرة ينتج عنه بحة الصوت تحت الوظيفية فيكون الصوت ضعيفاً وتنفسياً. 
5 - الوهن الصوتي: وله اعراض عديدة منها: جفاف الحلق، آلام الحلق، رغبة متكررة في تنظيف الحلق
(نحنحة متكررة)، احساس بوجود جسم غريب بالحلق، بذل مجهود زائد لمواصلة القدرة على اصدار الصوت،
عدم القدرة على مواصلة الكلام بعد فترة من بدءه نتيجة ارهاق الصوت، وينتج الوهن الصوتي عن الاستخدام
الخاطئ أو المكثف للصوت خاصة عند محترفي استخدام الصوت، أو نتيجة للتعرض لبيئة متربة أو جافة جداً
أو للدخان، وعادة ما تكون الاعراض غير موجودة أول النهار ولكنها تزيد بعد فترة من استخدام الصوت. 
6 - بحة الصوت نتيجة استعمال الثنايا الصوتية الكاذبة: حيث يستعمل المريض الثنايا الصوتية الكاذبة
في اصدار الصوت فيكون صوته خشناً ومنخفض الحدة.


ب ) اضطرابات الصوت غير العضوية النفسية: 1 - فقدان تام للصوت: حيث يفقد المريض (وغالباً ما تكون امرأة) الصوت تماماً لفترة معينة،
ويكون لهذا سبب نفسي واضح أو ضغط نفسي شديد،. فتفقد المريضة الصوت كمحاولة للهروب
من مواجهة موقف معين تخشاه، وعادة لا تتأثر الوظائف المصاحبة للحنجرة مثل السعال أو الضحك. 
2 - اضطرابات صوتية مصاحبة لامراض نفسية: حيث تكون بحة الصوت عرضاً ثانوياً لمرض نفسي مثل الفصام،
أو القلق النفسي أو الاكتئاب.


(3) اضطرابات الصوت نتيجة اصابات باثولوجية مصاحبة بسيطة: كما سبق وأن ذكرنا بأن بحة الصوت غير العضوية عادة لا يصاحبها تغيرات عضوية واضحة في تركيبة الثنايا الصوتية،
ومع ذلك فانه مع استخدام الصوت لمدة طويلة وبطريقة خاطئة تؤدي الاضطرابات غير العضوية إلى حدوث
أعطاب عضوي بالثنايا الصوتية، وهذا ما نسميه بالاضطرابات الصوتية نتيجة اصابات باثولوجية بسيطة مصاحبة،
وهي تشمل: 
1 - الحبيبات الصوتية.. وهي نوعان رئيسان: 
- نوع يصيب الأطفال (حبيبات الصراخ)، وهذه توجد في الاولاد اكثر من البنات. 
- النوع الثاني يصيب البالغين (حبيبات المغنى)، وهي تصيب أساساً الاناث ونادراً ما تصيب الذكور.

2 - لحمية الثنايا الصوتية: غالباً ما تصيب الذكور، وعادة ماتكون على ثنية صوتية واحدة،
ويمكن على المدى الطويل أن تؤدي إلى ردة فعل على الثنية الاخرى، وتعد لحمية الثنايا الصوتية
اكثر الاضطرابات الباثولوجية المصاحبة شيوعاً.

3 - أكياس الثنايا الصوتية: تصيب عادة البالغين من الجنسين، وتظهر في صورة كيس واحد
أو أكياس متعددة داخل جسم الثنية الصوتية.

4 - أزمة راينك: وتنشأ نتيجة الاستخدام الخاطئ أو المكثف للصوت، أو بسبب التدخين بكثرة،
أو بسبب الالتهاب المزمن للجهاز التنفسي العلوي خاصة للجيوب الانفية،
وتظهر عادة في صورة انتفاخ للثنية الصوتية، ويمكن أن تؤدي لاحقاً إلى تغيرات تليفية ينتج عنها
انتفاخات غير منتظمة ومتعددة وبصورة غيرمماثلة على الناحيتين.
5 - الحبة الاحتكاكية "حبيبات التماس": وهي زائدة صغيرة باهتة اللون على النتوء الصوتي لاحد غضاريف الحنجرة.


نصائح عامة للمحافظة على الصوت : 
( 1 ) لاتفعل مايؤذى صوتك وتجنب الآتي: 

1- الصراخ والكلام بصوت عال. 
2- الكلام من مسافات بعيدة. 
3- الكلام في الضوضاء. 
4- الكلام لعدد كبير من المستمعين مع عدم استخدام ميكروفون. 
5- كثرة النحنحة والكحة الشديدة. 
6- الضحك والبكاء بصوت عال. 
7- الكلام بسرعة وبدون أخذ النفس الكافي 
8- التدخين أو مخالطة المدخنين. 
9- تناول الكحوليات. 
10- تناول الأكلات الحراقة. 
11- الإكثار من المشروبات التي تحتوي على الكافيين مثل الشاي والقهوة والكولا.


( 2 ) افعل مايحافظ على صحة وسلامة صوتك: 
1- التعود على شرب كمية كبيرة في السوائل بمعدل ثلاثة لترات يوميا. 
2- استعمال مرطبات الجو عند الحاجة. 
3- التقليل من تناول الشاي والقهوة والمشروبات الغازية. 
4- استخدام اشارات من أجل لفت نظر من هو على بعد بدلاً من استخدام الصوت العالى. 
5- تقليل الضوضاء في البيئة المحيطة قدر الامكان قبل تبادل الحديث، أو أن تكون قريبا ممن تتحدث معه. 
6- استبدال النحنحة بمحاولة البلع أو الكحة الخفيفة المفتوحة. 
7- علاج نزلات البرد والسعال. 
8- استخدام طبقة الصوت الطبيعية. 
9- استخدام ميكروفون للحديث في مكان متسع. 
10- منح الصوت فترات من الراحة قدر الأمكان على مدار اليوم، وخصوصا عند التعرض لنزلة برد أو ارهاق. 
11- الاعتدال في مدة استعمال الصوت وشدته. 
12- تجنب الاكثار من الفلفل والبهارات في الطعام.
13- المبادرة باستشارة طبيب التخاطب عند ظهور أى علامات مرضية خاصة بالصوت.

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

موضعك رااائع ومميز

----------


## Paradise

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مهدي شطناوي  
_موضعك رااائع ومميز_


 شكرا مهدي 
رأيك بهمني

----------

